
Malware/Rootkit Survives Disk Wipes and Hijacks Any New OS Installs - peter_d_sherman
https://forums.malwarebytes.com/topic/213254-malwarerootkit-survives-disk-wipes-and-hijacks-any-new-os-installs/
======
vectorEQ
after building a new pc (all new hardware) after i installed it and only
updated windows, my boot menu got corrupted entries in there with chinese
signs. flashing BIOS just made that broken entry a empty string, still
couldn't trust anything in my computer. had to buy all new hardware because
the vendor didn't acknowledge it was broken. still not sure if it was supply
chain compromise or someone MITMed my windows updates (???)

there's some crazy low level malware out there just running free. there are
litteraly 0 products who can protect you from that. even thngs like qubes os
etc. don't offer any protections from such a compormise, thought they might
make the initial vector a tiny bit more compicated.

~~~
peter_d_sherman
I've seen things like this. And I've tried all known virus scanners and
protection tools. None work. You're not crazy. Perhaps the solution is older
hardware (EBAY), Non x86 SBCs running Linux
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_single-
board_com...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_single-
board_computers), a Purism Laptop: [https://puri.sm/](https://puri.sm/),
and/or hardware which is so cheap such that you don't care if it gets bricked,
i.e., spending $50 for a 10-pack of Raspberry Pi Zero's ($5 each) -
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-
zero/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-zero/) Welcome to 2018.

